# [VENDS] iPod Touch 16 Go + Etui Vaja



## TooGz (8 Mars 2008)

Je vends mon Touch qui a été acheté le 13/10/2007 (sous garantie donc)car j'ai maintenant un iPhone.
L'état est irréprochable.
L'étui Vaja est compris dans le prix
Je vous laisse le choix du firmware jailbraké ou non.
le tout est en boite et en parfait état.


















300 le tout.


PS:si je n'ai pas posté au bon endroit merci de me le signaler.


----------



## Ordha (8 Mars 2008)

TooGz a dit:


> PS:si je n'ai pas posté au bon endroit merci de me le signaler.



C'est-à-dire que... aujourd'hui... le bon endroit n'existe plus


----------



## TooGz (8 Mars 2008)

On ne peut plus vendre sur MacGen?


----------



## Ordha (8 Mars 2008)

TooGz a dit:


> On ne peut plus vendre sur MacGen?



Si! Mais jusqu'à hier, il y avait une rubrique Petites Annonces... Pour plus d'infos, voir ici


----------



## TooGz (8 Mars 2008)

merci de l'info


----------



## pim (9 Mars 2008)

Nouvelle info, les petites annonces viennent tout juste de ré-ouvrir   Et succès garantie pour toi, tu va être le premier à poster une petite annonce avec photo ! 

En tout cas, félicitations pour les photos et pour l'état de ton iPod touch, c'est impressionnant de voir comme tu es soigneux


----------



## TooGz (9 Mars 2008)

annonce postée au bon endroit.
Merci de votre réactivité.


----------



## flotow (9 Mars 2008)

pim a dit:


> En tout cas, félicitations pour les photos et pour l'état de ton iPod touch, c'est impressionnant de voir comme tu es soigneux



pfff, ca se raye pas 

et puis, un bon photographe te fera toujours croire que son produit est bon... surtout s'il est couplé a un commercial  :rateau:

sinon, jolies photos


----------



## TooGz (9 Mars 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pfff, ca se raye pas
> 
> et puis, un bon photographe te fera toujours croire que son produit est bon... surtout s'il est couplé a un commercial  :rateau:
> 
> sinon, jolies photos




Je ne suis ni photographe, ni commercial  mais ca me fait plaisir que vous trouviez mes photo jolies (realisé avec un ixus 750)


----------



## flotow (9 Mars 2008)

TooGz a dit:


> Je ne suis ni photographe, ni commercial  mais ca me fait plaisir que vous trouviez mes photo jolies (realisé avec un ixus 750)



bah voila, (re-)converti toi alors 

t'as bien fait de ne pas prendre l'APN de l'iPhone pour faire ca 
parce que la, tu n'aurais pas pu vendre ton Touch, et tu aurais fait mauvaise presse pour l'iPhone (d'un pierre deux coups comme on dit :rateau


----------



## TooGz (9 Mars 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> bah voila, (re-)converti toi alors
> 
> t'as bien fait de ne pas prendre l'APN de l'iPhone pour faire ca
> parce que la, tu n'aurais pas pu vendre ton Touch, et tu aurais fait mauvaise presse pour l'iPhone (d'un pierre deux coups comme on dit :rateau




oh ce vilain troll (mais tu as raison) et chez moi on dit "faire d'une paire de c*uilles"...


----------



## flotow (9 Mars 2008)

TooGz a dit:


> oh ce vilain troll (mais tu as raison) et chez moi on dit "faire d'une paire de c*uilles"...



t'es d'ou?


----------



## TooGz (9 Mars 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> t'es d'ou?



du Maine et Loire mais le je vis en Alssssasssseuh


----------



## toto797 (13 Mars 2008)

[FONT=arial,sans-serif]
bonsoir, seriez vous interessé par un échange contre un ipod 80 giga état impeccable + housse iskin evo 3 + housse silicone avec boite d'origine et accessoires ! Je veux bien aussi rajouter de l'argent ![/FONT]


----------

